# 9-2 Boss VXT on 05 Dodge 2500..good or bad?



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a 05 Dodge ram 2500 quad cab with the 5.9. Have always ran 8-2 boss vplow and never had any front end issues. I found a really good deal on a 2 year old 9-2 VXT. Im a little concerned about the extra weight. I have timbrens in and always run about 1200 pounds of ballast. If you would have asked me 2 years ago I would have said I would never put a 9-2 on a 3/4 ton...but now im rethinking it. Wondering what you guys think. I know everyone has there opinion...but Im kinda looking for proof. If you run a 9-2 on a 3/4 ton what have you found?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I run a 9'2" boss flat top V on my 2500hd with the dmax. No adverse effects really- 8' or 9' no plow is friendly to the front end lol.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

WilliamOak;1507374 said:


> I run a 9'2" boss flat top V on my 2500hd with the dmax. No adverse effects really- 8' or 9' no plow is friendly to the front end lol.


thats true


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My VX95 is wider and heavier than the Boss and my truck handles it just fine. My V10 is also very close in weight to the Cummins, after a year of plowing with it I don't have any ball joints/tie rods/hubs etc to replace in the front end either.

If you have timbrens, you'll be fine - you'll just wear out some front end parts sooner is all.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Depending on how hard you plow you will end up replacing the front end ball joints and rods, we push snow past the curb here and I don't jump the curbs hard at all and every year have to replace them. Never had to in my ford. If you can afford it replace the upper and lowers with mog ball joints. Last alot long.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Carli or dynatech are the best-one and done but are nearly a grand for the set.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I did it. Bought the 9-2 vxt. I hope we get so much snow my ball joints are shot by January. lol


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice we need pics!


----------

